# Easing PMS symptoms



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Can I ask what worked for you to ease PMS mood swings? (Supplements, medication etc...)
About a week before period, it gets pretty bad (a lot of shouting at the kids). I worry it affects them negatively.
Thanks.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

All I found is this so far: 

https://youtu.be/mCwKbUVyHLY

Not sure it works. She may actually have PMDD. It’s basically pretty bad.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed3n (Sep 25, 2018)

There are multiple articles online that have helpful suggestions for mood swings and PMS.

I had severe PMS, and a great OB/GYN who helped me take control of my life back. Taking several calming breaths before speaking when I was upset, or leaving the room until the negative feeling passed, worked for me, on all but my absolute worst days. On those days, I just told my family I was having a hard time, and kept myself busy away from everyone (yard work,plug in headphones while working, whatever I could do to avoid making others suffer my mood, depending on the situation) Due to issues I had with birth control, I was unable to take it, so I could not alter my hormones by changing which pills I took. I exercised, avoid certain foods, and worked on stress management techniques. It took time, but it did help immensely. 

There are ways to manage mood swings, it just takes effort, and the willingness to change diet, exercise, birth control, or whatever it takes to avoid feeling out of control because of hormones. Talk to your doctor about things that may help alleviate mood swings. My daughter went from Teenzilla back to her normal happy self after her Gyno switched her bc pills, and told her to stop eating sweets and consuming caffeine a week before her cycle started. It worked great for her! No more severe mood swings and lashing out every month for almost 4 years now. On her worst day she gets a little weepy, and sensitive, and just wants to curl up with a heating pad. That's manageable for everyone!


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Thanks. I read something about taking progesterone (as mood swings tend to be associated with the drop in progesterone levels). But not sure messing around with hormones is a good idea and worried about potential side effects. (Potential increase in cancer risk?)


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

inmyprime said:


> Thanks. I read something about taking progesterone (as mood swings tend to be associated with the drop in progesterone levels). But not sure messing around with hormones is a good idea and worried about potential side effects. (Potential increase in cancer risk?)




I used natural progesterone cream for years. Miracle stuff. Extracted from yams. Over the counter helps but I ended up going through a compounding pharmacist that worked with my regular doctor for a more potent prescription. Also kept my ovarian cysts down. Treatment can be a little pricey but it was worth every penny. 

Everyone is different but with me, my body produced more estrogen than progesterone, which made me estrogen dominate. The progesterone cream leveled me. (Although ALL tests I had showed my levels in the “normal” range)

Before that, I kept a period/PMS calendar on the fridge so that my family knew when my PMS was going on and not to take things I said or did too badly. Those were terrible days for me. I had no control over it and hated hurting the ones I loved most 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Elizabeth001 said:


> I used natural progesterone cream for years. Miracle stuff. Extracted from yams. Over the counter helps but I ended up going through a compounding pharmacist that worked with my regular doctor for a more potent prescription. Also kept my ovarian cysts down. Treatment can be a little pricey but it was worth every penny.
> 
> Everyone is different but with me, my body produced more estrogen than progesterone, which made me estrogen dominate. The progesterone cream leveled me. (Although ALL tests I had showed my levels in the “normal” range)
> 
> ...




Thanks that’s very helpful. Any idea what the product/dosage was? Did it give you any side effects?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

inmyprime said:


> Thanks that’s very helpful. Any idea what the product/dosage was? Did it give you any side effects?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




No...I don’t remember the dosage. The pharmacist is the one who decided that specifically for me. 

Side effects? Nothing bad...boosted my libido but that’s a great thing 

Look...I still had PMS but it was more normal and manageable. Hormonal balance is the key. Look around your area for a natural therapy place. Not sure if it helps but the one I went through was SouthRiver Compounding Pharmacy in Richmond, VA. They do (or did a short time ago) phone consultations. They may even be able to suggest someone closer to your location. 

ETA: The pharmacist’s name is Baylor Rice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

inmyprime said:


> Can I ask what worked for you to ease PMS mood swings? (Supplements, medication etc...)
> About a week before period, it gets pretty bad (a lot of shouting at the kids). I worry it affects them negatively.
> Thanks.


Can't help you with the PMS but I can tell you if the occasional shouting at kids was going to mess them up there would be a whole lot of messed up kids around.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

happyhusband0005 said:


> Can't help you with the PMS but I can tell you if the occasional shouting at kids was going to mess them up there would be a whole lot of messed up kids around.


So I keep telling myself. However there are enough messed up kids around to make you worry though. Not to mention a bunch of messed up husbands 0


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Elizabeth001 said:


> No...I don’t remember the dosage. The pharmacist is the one who decided that specifically for me.
> 
> Side effects? Nothing bad...boosted my libido but that’s a great thing
> 
> ...


I thought progesterone is supposed to suppress libido? Are you sure you didn't have testosterone instead? But anything to promote a healthy libido will be welcome too.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

inmyprime said:


> I thought progesterone is supposed to suppress libido? Are you sure you didn't have testosterone instead? But anything to promote a healthy libido will be welcome too.




Hahaaa. Quite sure. It wasn’t the progesterone directly. It was the fact that the progesterone BALANCED me. See?

Your wife may or may not need progesterone. That would be for the chemist to decide, depending on her lab results. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Elizabeth001 said:


> Hahaaa. Quite sure. It wasn’t the progesterone directly. It was the fact that the progesterone BALANCED me. See?
> 
> Your wife may or may not need progesterone. That would be for the chemist to decide, depending on her lab results.
> 
> ...




But...I wonder how do they decide what the ‘correct’ balance is? Maybe it’s a bit more of a philosophical question but....if you go to a bar, some will prefer a little more tequila and others will prefer a little more rum in their cocktail...

It would be nice to have something in her hormone drink (cream?) that makes her call me less of the crude names and wanting to **** a bit more while I would like to take something that makes me less like a walking erection and more ‘living in the moment’/relaxed kind of guy rather than constantly worrying about sh1t. But who will be the real her or the real ‘balanced’ me?
Anyway I will investigate this and try to find an alchemist to determine the correct hormone potion 🧙*♂ 
In the meantime, the challenge will be to bring this up as a potential problem without getting my head smashed into the wall.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slow Hand (Oct 4, 2015)

Apple cider vinegar works wonders, even for PMDD.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Dude...it’s ****ing SCIENCE. It’s just that no one before now gave enough of a **** to break it down because you know...women are just *****es, eh?

Too bad there’s no magic pill huh?

Ps: I’d smash your head in too if that’s the attitude you have. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Slow Hand said:


> Apple cider vinegar works wonders, even for PMDD.




Why? Is she ****ting in the wrong corner 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

I don't know… I'm wondering if that cream actually works…


Lol

I like the idea of trying the calming breaths and the behavior modifications 1st and then going to cream if she needs it. Part of being female in your child bearing years is dealing with the fluctuations, and some days it just stinks. I know my mom yelled at me a few times when I'm sure looking back she was hormonal. I'm sure my kids probably got yelled at during a few PMS episodes. In this day and age we seem to think if we unicorn and rainbow fairy our kids well enough that no yelling will ever happen, but that's just not real life. They will probably be fine.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Slow Hand said:


> Apple cider vinegar works wonders, even for PMDD.



How do you use it? Like chloroform? (Inhale?) or pour it over the vajayjay and wait until it bubbles or something else?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

inmyprime said:


> Slow Hand said:
> 
> 
> > Apple cider vinegar works wonders, even for PMDD.
> ...


I assume you drink it. It has many benefits when consumeddaily. But I cant make myself do it..


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Elizabeth001 said:


> Dude...it’s ****ing SCIENCE. It’s just that no one before now gave enough of a **** to break it down because you know...women are just *****es, eh?
> 
> Too bad there’s no magic pill huh?
> 
> ...




Haha, I know. I’m probably the reason PMS was invented in the first place!

I think people always knew hormones played a big part in shaping our personality; it just doesn’t sit well with the hole idea of having a soul and stuff. I think women are fascinating. Just a shame I annoy them so much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

personofinterest said:


> I assume you drink it. It has many benefits when consumeddaily. But I cant make myself do it..




Yes, I read it restores your PHD to sensible levels inside your body, if you drink it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

If you don't wish to drink apple cider vinegar and water, ACV pills are available.

Yoga helped me with PMS--treats mind and body. Stretching was especially beneficial. My family did not know of any difference in my behavior most of the time.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Why isn't SHE researching how she can manage her behavior better so as not to interact negatively with her children?


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Livvie said:


> Why isn't SHE researching how she can manage her behavior better so as not to interact negatively with her children?



Good question. Why do vampires not bother changing their diet?
I guess she thinks she has this ‘under control’ (she doesn’t).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slow Hand (Oct 4, 2015)

Elizabeth001 said:


> Why? Is she ****ting in the wrong corner
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perhaps 😊


inmyprime said:


> How do you use it? Like chloroform? (Inhale?) or pour it over the vajayjay and wait until it bubbles or something else?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Drink it. I make a very refreshing drink using ACV, raw honey, cinnamon and water. It’s great, kids love it too as it helps if you’re sick. 

30oz water (filtered)
3 tablespoons ACV 
4 tablespoons raw honey 
1/4 teaspoon cinnamon 

Mix the cinnamon and vinegar together first, then add the honey and mix well. Add the water and stir until the honey is dissolved, drink up.


----------



## SarcasticRed (Feb 21, 2018)

The only thing that really helped me was getting onto a hormonal IUD. Sorry.


----------



## cma62 (Jul 31, 2010)

Your wife can have blood work done to see what level her Estrogen, Progesterone , Testosterone and Dhea are at.
One might be out of whack ....
A high dose of Omega 3 liquid or capsules with higher DHA than EPA has been known to help with PMS symptoms.

We women are complicated creatures....just when you think you have a solution.....we change all over again...😜


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

SarcasticRed said:


> The only thing that really helped me was getting onto a hormonal IUD. Sorry.



Interesting. Which one did you get? 
I did get her onto one as well in the end (that figured in the decision making process too), and the swings do seem a little bit better but only marginally. (I think she’s using Kyleena, which releases only half the dosage of Mirena I think).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

cma62 said:


> Your wife can have blood work done to see what level her Estrogen, Progesterone , Testosterone and Dhea are at.
> 
> One might be out of whack ....
> 
> ...



I know. An ongoing mystery..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SarcasticRed (Feb 21, 2018)

inmyprime said:


> Interesting. Which one did you get?
> I did get her onto one as well in the end (that figured in the decision making process too), and the swings do seem a little bit better but only marginally. (I think she’s using Kyleena, which releases only half the dosage of Mirena I think).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have Mirena.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

inmyprime said:


> Can I ask what worked for you to ease PMS mood swings? (Supplements, medication etc...)
> About a week before period, it gets pretty bad (a lot of shouting at the kids). I worry it affects them negatively.
> Thanks.


Geriforte from Himalaya, all natural ingredients.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Thanks very much for all the suggestions. That’s a good start.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

inmyprime said:


> Can I ask what worked for you to ease PMS mood swings? (Supplements, medication etc...)
> About a week before period, it gets pretty bad (a lot of shouting at the kids). I worry it affects them negatively.
> Thanks.


Having someone bring them dessert and then leaving them the hell alone with a heating pad, soft throw and a pillow. Get a hobby, man. Stay far away, but near enough to not make her feel abandoned.

Or... run for the hills and never go back. :grin2:


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

inmyprime said:


> So I keep telling myself. However there are enough messed up kids around to make you worry though. Not to mention a bunch of messed up husbands 0


Wear a helmet, avoid areas with frying pans, bring chocolate. Also fishing seems to help.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Thanks  I do like to find a solution that also makes her life easier, not just increases my life-span. 
(I already got two pairs of noise cancelling headphones).


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Well, I have a wife and 3 daughters. I've learned to keep dark chocolate in the freezer. Heating pads are good. Understanding helps. Keeping a good calendar help with the understanding. It does help a lot that my wife never took it as licence to act out, and my daughters followed that example.


----------

